

The SUIF Compiler System - chesterfield
http://suif.stanford.edu/suif/suif1/index.html

======
pgbovine
AFAIK this is _really_ old work. LLVM has pretty much dominated this space for
the past decade.

[http://suif.stanford.edu/suif/suif1/suif-
overview/suif.html](http://suif.stanford.edu/suif/suif1/suif-
overview/suif.html)

As a reference, some of the grad students originally on this project are
senior full professors now :) And the last author is now the President of
Stanford University.

~~~
_delirium
Judging by the papers, it looks like it was mainly active from 1994 to around
2000-2001 or so. Although there is also a 2005 journal article:
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1075385](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1075385)

------
dang
Here's an interesting comment about this work by mahmud from 5 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=831568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=831568).
It would be great to hear more.

